# New kid sneezing



## RusyBucketFarmGirl (Jan 16, 2019)

So this kidding season is my first and has been challenging. Just nursed one mama through pregnancy toxemia and now it appears we have a sick kid.

different goat. Gretle had 3 babies, though we were only expecting 2. And the third was quite a peanut. Josie weighed in at only 1 1/2 lbs. she seems to get stronger everyday but i have been extra cautious with her due to her size.

when we went to the barn around noon today she seemed fine. Running, playing drinking and eating with no issues. 

tonight Josie was sneezing quite a bit while snuggling her siblings. After about 10 minutes i decided to rouse them to get a better idea of what was going on. So she is having some labored breathing. She seems to be acting fine in every other thing. But she is like wheezing pretty hard. I tied to check her mouth in case she got a piece of hay stuck half in and half out but didn’t get anything but a yelp from the baby and a head butt from her mother. I should have seen that coming sitting in the stall floor but i didn’t. 

any ideas? Am i over reacting as a first time kidder

thanks!


----------



## RusyBucketFarmGirl (Jan 16, 2019)

She really seems to be struggling to breath!


----------



## RusyBucketFarmGirl (Jan 16, 2019)

her Temp was 103.2 an hour ago and is now 103.8z


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

RusyBucketFarmGirl said:


> her Temp was 103.2 an hour ago and is now 103.8z


How do the lungs sound? I would go on and give vit b complex now. It will not hurt.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

How old is the doeling? Whats her weight? Whats her famacha?


----------



## RusyBucketFarmGirl (Jan 16, 2019)

9 days old. She was 1 1/2 pounds ar birth so i am guessing maybe about 2. I have not checked her famacha score.


----------



## RusyBucketFarmGirl (Jan 16, 2019)

She’s a Nigerian dwarf. Hence the tiny size.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Do you have Vet Rx? Robitussim Dm for children?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I had a premie..4 Lbs. He had clearsinus drainage, loss of weight, and very little energy
I gave him Robitussim DM. Red cell. And sucked the drainage from his nose with a babies ball sucker. Then put a drop of VetRx in each nostril. Did this for 4 days. Cleared his congestion. If you dont clean out the nose, the VetRx, will cause them to sneeze all over you..k?


----------



## RusyBucketFarmGirl (Jan 16, 2019)

Sfgwife said:


> How do the lungs sound? I would go on and give vit b complex now. It will not hurt.


She sounds like she has labored breathing. Kind of raspy.


----------



## RusyBucketFarmGirl (Jan 16, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Do you have Vet Rx? Robitussim Dm for children?


I have robitissin dm for children i do believe. There is no drippy nose or mucous to speak of


----------



## RusyBucketFarmGirl (Jan 16, 2019)

Was acting fine except the labored breathing. Vet recommended temping the other kids just for comparison. And then possibly using baby aspirin or draxon if i can get ahold of some from another friend


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

The robitussim dm will help with the lungs. Thats part of the congestion. The red cell is b complex. The VetRx is like vicks vapo rub for goats. It helps also


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Well Im not a Vet. So what the Vet says is much more important
So follow his directions
Let me know how the little one does..k?


----------



## RusyBucketFarmGirl (Jan 16, 2019)

Thanks ! I appreciate it. I panicked and decided to call. Luckily they offer some insight first and then we decide if they need to come out. I fought so hard this year with the other goat and the toxemia. Just can’t loose a kid!!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

RusyBucketFarmGirl said:


> She sounds like she has labored breathing. Kind of raspy.


Did you listen with a scope or just observing? Listen with a scope for pneumonia type breath sounds.


----------



## RusyBucketFarmGirl (Jan 16, 2019)

I don’t have a scope.


----------



## RusyBucketFarmGirl (Jan 16, 2019)

She made it through the night. She’s no worse but no better. I have her a very low aspirin dose and heading to a friends house to get a dose of Draxxin for her. He said it’s a very good lung antibiotic and it will clear it up quickly.

hopefully that works but he is going to come on rounds this week unless something happens and we need him today. I am hoping that’s not the case though!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

RusyBucketFarmGirl said:


> She made it through the night. She's no worse but no better. I have her a very low aspirin dose and heading to a friends house to get a dose of Draxxin for her. He said it's a very good lung antibiotic and it will clear it up quickly.
> 
> hopefully that works but he is going to come on rounds this week unless something happens and we need him today. I am hoping that's not the case though!


Take her temp too! Fevers can dehydrate very quickly.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad you are getting Draxxin. 
Hope she gets better soon.


----------



## RusyBucketFarmGirl (Jan 16, 2019)

Yeah so a couple hours after the Draxxin she is worse. Got a shot of dexamthasone in her as few hours later and that helped but she is still struggling to breathe. The mother is starting to show signs of avoidance with her and i am just hoping to see more improvement tomorrow.


----------



## RusyBucketFarmGirl (Jan 16, 2019)

Sfgwife said:


> Take her temp too! Fevers can dehydrate very quickly.


Her temp has fluctuated in the normal range according to the vet. Between 102.7 and 101.7 today.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A vet should see her.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

How is you little doeling? What did the vet say?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## RusyBucketFarmGirl (Jan 16, 2019)

The vet came out. She responded to treatment a little over 24 hours. It took the draxxin as well as 3 days of dexamethasone but she sounds normal now. She is a peanut compared to the other kids still but she is doing well.


----------



## RusyBucketFarmGirl (Jan 16, 2019)

Here she is.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

She looks like a little fawn! How sweet!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad she is better.

She is adorable.


----------



## RusyBucketFarmGirl (Jan 16, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> She looks like a little fawn! How sweet!


I have been thinking the same thing. She has the light speckles in her sides. She is too cute i may have to keep her


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

RusyBucketFarmGirl said:


> I have been thinking the same thing. She has the light speckles in her sides. She is too cute i may have to keep her


Yes, you should. Goat math


----------

